# Bully United Kennel Club...



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

Home - Bully United Kennel Club Registries INC.

Looks nice with the mandated DNA, but if you read further, this "KC" will accept any dog as a "purebred" Bully, including dogs with no papers, and give them BUK papers as long as they submit the dog`s DNA. They also openly register mixed dogs (like APBT x Bulldog, American Bully x French Bulldog) and administer them "purebred" American Bully paperwork.

I`m sorry but to me this is a backdoor registry to encourage BYBs and encourages people to mix breeds and is ruining the American Bully breed. What it really boils down to is registering the "truth" vs hanging papers.

Smh

Just thought I`d share with you guys.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Garbage! ABKC and only ABKC all day everyday!


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Garbage! ABKC and only ABKC all day everyday!


Im with Lauren


----------



## p350gt (Feb 24, 2012)

so what happens if you got a dog that isssss UKC???


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

p350gt said:


> so what happens if you got a dog that isssss UKC???


If it is an American Bully then you should register it with the ABKC. My dog is both UKC and ABKC.


----------

